# Highland Brigade 2



## roblt (May 7, 2014)

I am very interested in the history of the Royal Mail Line ship “Highland Brigade.” The little that I have managed to find out about this ship is that she originally was part of the Nelson Line and in 1932 was sold off along with all the assets to the Royal Mail Line where she remained until disposed off in 1959 to John Latsis and renamed the “Henrietta”. I am specifically interested in the crossing that she was making from Brazil to England in 1943. Enroute, one night after leaving Bermuda, she sailed through what was reported as a storm which resulted in some casualties and extensive damage to the railings, a lot of which were lost and damage to lifeboats on the port side of the ship. The ship developed a list and made for New York where she arrived on the 2nd of March, 1943. I am interested in trying to locate eye witness accounts and or reports of the damage that was sustained by the “Highland Brigade” on that sailing. 

I would appreciate hearing from anyone that has information or can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

There may be something in the ship's official logbook for 1943 which should be held at the National Archives Kew under the ship's official number, 148164. in piece *BT 381/2405*

You would need to ask for the Narrative section of the logbook for the time frame that you need and it would be best obtained by visit to Kew or get a researcher to get on your behalf.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## roblt (May 7, 2014)

Hugh. thank you very much for your wise counsel. I have a mate in England that visits the National Archives regularly and so have given him the details to follow up for me.


----------



## Mdaron (Jul 7, 2014)

My father Maurice Aron was Fourth Officer on the Highland Brigade on its voyage from South America which arrived in New York on 1 March 1943. Sadly he is no longer alive to ask him what happened but he never mentioned anything unusual. If you do find anything interesting please do let me know. 

All the best Michael


----------



## roblt (May 7, 2014)

Michael, Good to have heard from you. I have heard that the ship hit a mine shortly after it left Bermuda. I am in the process of establishing if that is correct and when I do I will let you know. Again, thanks for responding to my query.


----------



## djohns (Aug 27, 2014)

My father was a part of the crew on the Highland Brigade in 1936. He passed away in 1998. I have an autograph book of his with some of the crews autographs. The best I can do with the signatures are: Jock Marks, G Miles, Richard Addington, A or J Brennan, E J Bates, G S Peil, Frank Morgan, Luigi Pieraccini. My fathers name is Harry Johns. Seemed like his nickname was "Pal" If anyone has any information on HMMV Highland brigade, please contact me. @ [email protected]


----------

